# Mesh des Corsair Graphite 600T



## The_Schroeder (17. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich will mein Corsair 600T modden.
Ich würde den Laufwerksschacht entfernen und einen Dual 180mm Radiator einsetzten, möchte aber die komplette Front als Mesh dann haben.
Mein Problem ist nur das ich nicht das richtige Mesh zu finden scheine.

MFG
Schröder


----------

